# vanish transition



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone has tried this new florocarbon line that berkley has out. how do you like it? is it all its cracked up to be? i've been thinking about trying it out this year. thanks


----------



## pfgtg (Apr 19, 2005)

It is very strong line, however it is still rather rough to see above the water, even if the sun is out. However, it DOES disappear under water and it DOES turn gold about the water. However the sun has to be out otherwise, you aren't going to see squat.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the reply. i bought some and put it one 2 of my rods. i'll have to see how it works.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Seriously, is it that important to see the line? Or, to be blunt, is it really worth the ridiculous price of a spool of Vanish Transition?

I always hear all this nonsense about detecting strikes by looking at the line. Personally, I've never had any problem just feeling it out, even on a lure that was in free-fall. With the spool open, just watch to see if the line stops stripping out too early. Or, in the case of a jig or softbait falling after a pop up, just feel for that tiny little tick or for the weight to disappear.

I personally use Vanish to the exclusion of all other lines. I fish only one lake, a large, heavily-pressured, exceedingly clear lake in New York. You can see the bottom in twenty feet. There are plenty of times when I'm the only guy catching fish. It casts a mile, just like all other flourocarbons.

And as for the strength...on six-pound Vanish, I've caught five or six 25+" largemouth, a 20" smallmouth or two, and quite a few eighteen-pound range northern pike. It's strong enough.


----------

